# fridge not working



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, we have a Talbot harmony auto sleeper 1984 model. We are unable to get our fridge working on hook up electricity. Gas and 12v work fine. Can anyone advise to what we are doing wrong or is this a common fault. :?:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it that you have checked the fuses, have you got to the back of the fridge and checked that;
a/. there is a 230 volt feed to the fridge.
b/. that it is live.

cabby


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

When you put your Green switch to the on position does it light up ?...if not look for an inline fuse..


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes fuses appear to be OK. I would assume I get to the back of the fridge through the grill on the outside of the van!!!


I assume when you say green switch you are referring to the main switch in the RCCD? I have mains power to the 13amp sockets and light, however not to the fridge. Where would I find the inline fuse?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Has it ever worked on mains or is the van new to you?

If it has previously worked then you'll need to check the mains supply to the fridge as per previous posts. The green switch referred to is the mains switch on the fridge. Some fridges had a red switch and a green one. The red was for 12v and the green for 240v.

If the van is new to you, are you sure it is a 3 way fridge. Many early fridges were 12v and gas only.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Agree with philoaks, as I suggested, check there is a mains feed to the back of the fridge first .

be nice to get a reply when you have checked.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

woodmill said:


> Yes fuses appear to be OK. I would assume I get to the back of the fridge through the grill on the outside of the van!!!


That is not very likely as through that access you are unlikely to be able to see very much and even more unlikely to be able to do ANYTHING.

You will probably have to pull the fridge forward in order to be able to see much, and that may well need you to remove the door of the fridge to be able to do that.......

Check, don't assume - that way you will gain the reassurance that you need.

It is much harder to get that reassurance without checking for oneself 

Dave


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Many thanks for the comments, I will check this out and keep you posted


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Dave, but my point is that hopefully he will be able to see whether there is a mains cable or not when he has taken the grills off, Otherwise as you say it will be pull the fridge out to verify. I wonder if there is a product/model number available.

cabby


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Make & model number is:- Electrolux RM212,F


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Being an older van would it be wired into the loom or just have a plug on it and be plugged into a socket in a cupboard ????? might just be swithed off.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

User guide and wiring diagram here:

http://www.thomson-caravans.co.uk/advice/maintenance/pdf/rm212f_instructions.pdf


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

wonderful service on here again.  so now we know that it could run on 230 volts. now back to checking if there is a mains cable to the fridge, if so is it live or is there an isolator switch somewhere close by.

cabby


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear all,
I have taken the front cover off the RCCB and checked all the wires, none loose. I have also taken the front grill off the fridge and found the main 240v cable connected to the rocker switch. As the Carver water heater and 240v light work and are on the same fuse I believe I have eliminated that potential issue. The only thing that I have not yet been able to check is the actual rocker switch, I am going to borrow a electrical test meter this week to ensure this switch is OK. Another thing that may be a problem is that when I have used hook-up the van has not been fully level in both directions, which the manual does mention must be achieved.
I will keep you posted, which will now be more than likely later in the week.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done so far, must suggest again do look around the area for a possible isolation plug and socket or switch, which is what it sounds like to me. Have you looked in the adjoining lockers and cupboards. Or even at the back of the fridge area.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm with cabby that there is likely to be a 3pin socket or fused spur in an adjacent cupoard. If you can trace the mains cable that feeds the fridge that would give you a clue where to look.

Assuming that you do have 230v at the switch then follow it through to the thermostat and then to the element. If you've still got 230v at the element but no cooling then it will most likely be the element has gone. They can be replaced, although I've never done it myself.

The RM212 wasn't particularly "tilt tolerant" so before you go pulling the van apart I would get it nicely level and try the fridge for a few hours to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The tolerance level of the fridge is +/- 5 degrees from true horizontal AFAIK - we used to have one of those in our caravan  and it was critical, but if it works on gas then the level is within limits.....

In our case there was a wire there, but the "free" end was not connected to anything and was simply tucked under the fridge..... so do check that it IS connected to something.......

Dave


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

took the easy option last night and got the van level in both directions, unfortunately no joy there, so will go for the electrical meter when I get hold of one and check what is live and which isn't. will keep you posted once I have solved the problem.

Been in touch with the seller, who advises me that there are no hidden isolater switches


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear All, finally got the fridge working, sorry it has been a long time getting back to you.

Found the fault to be the thermostatic control, so thought it would be a simple case of changing the unit. The Electrolux RM212,F is obsolete and so are all the spares!!

After spending many hours searching the net, came up with a blank which ever way I turned, so off I went to our local electrical wholesaler in Nottingham, drew a blank there as well!!, that is until I studied the old K50 thermostat against a K59 thermostat on the shelf which were identical in every way.

Fitted the new unit this morning, and works a treat, saved me many hundreds of pounds on a new fridge, and all fitted through the grill on the front of the fridge and the grill on the outside of the van. Must mention though it is very fiddly, so plenty of patience needed.

Trust this helps anyone else with a similar problem.

Regards,
Michael


----------

